# Big als Red Sea CO2 Bio-generator



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

is it worth it? anyone tried it before?

heres the link:http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCatalog/ctl3664/cp18056/si1317849/cl1/red_sea_co2_biogenerator?&query=co2&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=

since im going to start a planted tank, id like to know if this is worth it.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Woopsie. Sorry, I guess this should be at equipment. My mistake


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You can easily replicate this product by using DIY CO2.


----------

